# BEST fly rod storage for Gheenoe ~DIY~



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks great! Did you use a sealant (4200 or adhesive 5200) to seal the golf club dividers into place? Wet foam sucks

Edit: just re-read that you used silicone. Maybe reseal with something better


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks great. Any pics with rods in them?


----------



## gavin_sellers (Aug 1, 2017)

yobata said:


> Looks great! Did you use a sealant (4200 or adhesive 5200) to seal the golf club dividers into place? Wet foam sucks
> 
> Edit: just re-read that you used silicone. Maybe reseal with something better


Yeah you could def use 42 or 5200. But because it's already in a somewhat open compartment, it didn't figure it was too big of a deal. The back deck on my LT25 drains and is open so I didn't bother. May be different with other models.


----------



## gavin_sellers (Aug 1, 2017)

lsunoe said:


> Looks great. Any pics with rods in them?


I will post some photos with the rods in them tomorrow. I only have my 8wt and a 4wt to show with. My 7wt is in the mail now.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Sounds good. I've been looking for something like this on my classic.


----------



## gavin_sellers (Aug 1, 2017)

I usually have a fly rod and a bait caster with me, and my partners fly rod and spinning/ bait caster. a spinning rod or bait caster fit perfectly in the middle support without need of the rod hanger. 4 fly rods are easily stored, looks like its not secure but it is very secure. they're not going anywhere.


----------



## gavin_sellers (Aug 1, 2017)

lsunoe said:


> Sounds good. I've been looking for something like this on my classic.


Uploaded photos above ^^


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

What did you use to cut the starboard ?

Looks good.


----------



## gavin_sellers (Aug 1, 2017)

trekker said:


> What did you use to cut the starboard ?
> 
> Looks good.


I took it to a buddies house. He had a bandsaw


----------



## gavin_sellers (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

gavin_sellers said:


> After browsing through forums and looking at other set ups, Jeremy Clark (jerms1977) Showed me what may be the best method to store fly rods in Gheenoes. This method mounts them against gunwale, shotgun style - reel to the bow of the boat. This keeps them out of the way and convenient for the angler up front. I also don't have a raised front deck so it was the only method that made sense.
> 
> What you'll need:
> 4x Golf club divider tubes (grab a few extra) - $1.49 at my local Academy Sports
> ...


You screw through the hull? So the point of the screw is sticking out on the exterior of the boat? Seems like you could potentially cut yourself when washing the boat, or hopping over the side if so.


----------



## gavin_sellers (Aug 1, 2017)

Battfisher said:


> You screw through the hull? So the point of the screw is sticking out on the exterior of the boat? Seems like you could potentially cut yourself when washing the boat, or hopping over the side if so.


Not at all. It's a shallow screw. It goes through the first wall of fiberglass, not the exterior.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

gavin_sellers said:


> Not at all. It's a shallow screw. It goes through the first wall of fiberglass, not the exterior.


Cool. I had to patch over 20 screw holes through the gunwales of my last skiff - pain in the rear.


----------

